

Peegle – Peegle Remote Controller (for browser) - anilyeni
http://peegle.com/
So this is my nodejs&#x2F;chrome extesion&#x2F;ios app  product. I am not too much familar with ios,node or chrome extension development. It was a prrof of concept work at first then became a small project.
======
anilyeni
Peegle is an ios app, chrome extension and nodejs server. I started as a prrof
of concept work, then moved on. I am a php developer indeed, but liked to code
such things just for fun.

